# Dateidownload -> Firewall meckert



## meister-g (3. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

meine Applikation ist für Windows mit Launch4j mit einer Exe gewrapt (bzw nicht gewrapt, es ist nur ein Launcher).
Seitdem ich übers Netz nach Updates suche via java.net.URL + URLConnection + InputStream liefern die meisten 
Windows Systeme (Win7 immer) über die Windows Firewall eine hässliche Meldung und will das Programm (das gebundlete JRE) blocken.
Wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## ARadauer (3. Dez 2010)

> Wie kann ich das verhindern?


zulassen ???:L???:L
Programm will raus-> Firewall fragt ob ok? du klickst auf "Nicht mehr blocken"... ganz normal..


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Dez 2010)

Moin,



meister-g hat gesagt.:


> Seitdem ich übers Netz nach Updates suche via java.net.URL + URLConnection + InputStream liefern die meisten Windows Systeme (Win7 immer) über die Windows Firewall eine hässliche Meldung



welche Meldung ist es denn wohl ???:L

Kann es sein, dass Dein Netzübergriff über einen Proxy-Server läuft (und Du dessen Port freischalten musst) ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## meister-g (3. Dez 2010)

Ich kenne genügend Programme, bei denen ich nicht eine Meldung bekomme...
Mit einer Meldung könnte ich leben, aber kann ich das durch's Deployment evtl etwas schicker/professioneller gestalten?
Das Ding will ja das gebundlete JRE blocken - das ist für den Benutzer ggf verwirrend.
Screenshot siehe Anhang


----------



## ARadauer (3. Dez 2010)

das obere Hacker anhackerln und zulassen... dann dürfte die meldung nicht mehr kommen oder?

ganz normal... dazu ist so ein programm da, dass es mich fragt bevor irgend eine software mit dem internet komuniziert...


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Dez 2010)

oha, die Windows-Firewall ..... 

Im übrigen würde aber einfach dem Tipp von ARadauer folgen, und das Häckchen bei "zulassen" setzen!
Ich vermute stark, dass sich selbst diese Firewall das merkt 

Gruß
Klaus

*[EDIT]*
wieder mal zu langsam  .....  :shock:
*[/EDIT]*


----------



## meister-g (3. Dez 2010)

ich bin voll bei euch.

es geht hier aber um ein produkt, dass generell durch marke und design sehr professionell sein möchte.
plus kunden sind in der regel alles andere als software-spezialisten. sprich sie wissen nicht, was der obere haken gesetzt werden soll (und lesen auch keine anleitungen dafür  )
ich bin der meinung dass dieser dialog da nicht ganz ins schema passt und frage mich, ob ich da durchs deployment irgendetwas ändern kann. da momentan 100% windows anwendung liegt da natürlich eine exe wrapper nahe... auch wenn diese wie ich weiß ja eeeigentlich nicht nötig sind.
sprich ändert sich da etwas, wenn ich ein anderes wrapper tool / eine andere einstellung verwende oder hat jemand sonst noch eine idee?


----------

